# [SOLVED] This worth any overclocking?



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

System details below avatar, but reposted here for clarity,

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition 3.4 Ghz
CPU Cooler: ASUS Silent Knight II
Motherboard: MSI 970A-G46
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x4gb
GPU: Nvidia gtx580
PSU: XFX Pro Series 750W (Bronze certified)
Case: Antec Three Hundred
Case Cooling: 1x140mm Exhaust (Top) and 1x120mm Exhaust (Rear)

CPU Temps Idle 32C Load 46C
Motherboard temps 28C Idle 39C Load

I have heard the CPU is one basically intended for overclocking (Black Edition) so is it worth it for this particular system?

Thanks,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

Its not worth it. You'll need to buy a 3rd party CPU fan cooler plus it will VOID your warranties on the PC.

You'll only gain a small amount of GHz.


----------



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

So the 3rd party cooler I have is not good enough?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

It will work. Since you already have the 3rd party cooler on there the AMD warranty is already VOIDED.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

What do you need/want to do that 3.4GHz won't do?


----------



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

Well i read that the Black Edition AMD Processors are designed for overclocking, so just asking to see if there is anything I can gain from doing it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

OC'ing newer CPU's will show performance gains in benchmarks but little to no improvement that can be seen/utilized in real use.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

5-13 FPS isn't worth any instability IMO. I have the same board, been a great little budget performance mobo.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

I've got my 3,2ghz CPU oc'ed to 4,1ghz and like Tyree says I only really see the benefits in benchmarks. Game FPS don't increase as much as with the benchmarks.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

^Yup I have had the 975 Phenom @ 4.1 on the 970a G46, and I got maybe 8-15 improvement FPS in a few games. It's backed off to 3.9 running perfect right now.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

Where I noticed a reasonable difference was with video converting ie. converting a .mp4 to a playable .avi for a stand-alone DVD player. Converting benefits by having a faster clockspeed.


----------



## ShellyJoy83 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

Yes, Phenom overclocked but why we need to overclocked the processor. 3.4 Ghz is more enough you need any high end game did not need more than 3.0 Ghz.


----------



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

OK thanks for the advice, i'll keep it as it is and benefit from the stability and longevity (though will be converting to intel next upgrade time)

So last question is, how long will this CPU be ok for gaming before its obsolete?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

There is no accurate predicting longevity of any component but CPU's commonly outlive other components by far.
Games have just begun to catch up to 4 Cores so it should be good for quite some time.


----------



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: This worth any overclocking?*

That's good to know, thanks all, now marking this as solved.


----------

